# Jotul 602 or similar.



## lethal dose (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone got any leads? As a few members here can affirm, I spare no expense when it comes to my hearth. With that said, I have moved to the Deep South and really only need heat to "knock the chill off." Kinda like a 3 month shoulder season... so I'd like to stay under the $400 price range for the stove. House is 1100 square but I'm only concerned with getting about 600-800 of that up to a 65-70 degree temp. The 602 will fit the bill. My fireplace opening is 25" across the back, 29" across the front, 24" high, 16" deep. I'd like to avoid an insert, if at all possible. To add, my insurance co is being anal about the stove being UL listed- I explained that most are underwritten but not by UL. Hopefully this will convince them. If there are other models, hit me up.


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2013)

Morso 2B would also work, but is rarer. How far can you travel? The Jotul 602 is a fairly common stove. If you are up north for a visit there should be several. Check craigslist and ask if the spec plate is on the back of the stove. It isn't on some of the earlier models.


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 7, 2013)

lethal dose said:


> Anyone got any leads? As a few members here can affirm, I spare no expense when it comes to my hearth. With that said, I have moved to the Deep South and really only need heat to "knock the chill off." Kinda like a 3 month shoulder season... so I'd like to stay under the $400 price range for the stove. House is 1100 square but I'm only concerned with getting about 600-800 of that up to a 65-70 degree temp. The 602 will fit the bill. My fireplace opening is 25" across the back, 29" across the front, 24" high, 16" deep. I'd like to avoid an insert, if at all possible. To add, my insurance co is being anal about the stove being UL listed- I explained that most are underwritten but not by UL. Hopefully this will convince them. If there are other models, hit me up.


 
Check for used stoves on craigslist.  I have seen two nice Jotuls in my area recenlty in the $500-900 price range lately--and they were much bigger Jotul stoves.


----------



## lethal dose (Aug 7, 2013)

100% willing to travel.


----------



## lethal dose (Aug 7, 2013)

http://greenville.craigslist.org/app/3844224279.html
Any thoughts?


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2013)

That's a Jotul 118. Great heater. It may be a bit more than you need, but you can always build smaller shorter fires. However, it will take more room. It's a longer stove.Price seems a bit high for this time of year. If in good condition inside and out, offer $400.

Be sure to get the condition of the side burn plates and baffle on these stoves. If they are warped or cracked, they are pricey to replace, though they last a long time. You might also look out for Lange stoves.


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2013)

Note that the lintel height of the fireplace could be a problem here if the intent is to tuck the stove partly into the fireplace. All of these stoves are going to be taller than 24". A small insert might work out better. Keep an eye out for a used Buck 20, Lopi Answer and similar small inserts.


----------



## webby3650 (Aug 7, 2013)

lethal dose said:


> Anyone got any leads? As a few members here can affirm, I spare no expense when it comes to my hearth. With that said, I have moved to the Deep South and really only need heat to "knock the chill off." Kinda like a 3 month shoulder season... so I'd like to stay under the $400 price range for the stove. House is 1100 square but I'm only concerned with getting about 600-800 of that up to a 65-70 degree temp. The 602 will fit the bill. My fireplace opening is 25" across the back, 29" across the front, 24" high, 16" deep. I'd like to avoid an insert, if at all possible. To add, my insurance co is being anal about the stove being UL listed- I explained that most are underwritten but not by UL. Hopefully this will convince them. If there are other models, hit me up.


 You spare no expenses, but want a stove for $400. That's gonna be kinda tuff to find. If you'd up the budget you could get a much nicer efficient burning stove. A new 602cb is only about 1K.


----------



## lethal dose (Aug 7, 2013)

Honestly, budget doesn't matter. I don't have to tuck the stove in, I could have a horizontal run to a 90 with liner up.


----------



## lethal dose (Aug 7, 2013)

I was only limiting it to $400ish for the simple fact that it will get next to no use.


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2013)

If you can find a VC Intrepid II in good shape, that would also work. Or if you are lucky, a Woodstock Keystone or Palladian.


----------

